# Neue Allianz Visitenkarte



## the thing (12. März 2006)

Tag, ich hab mal ne visitenkarte gemacht, hatte das ben auch zugemailt, aber der scheint die mail aus irgend einem Grund nicht bekommen zu haben, falls aber doch, entschuldige ich mich hiermit für dieses thread.

hier die karten (einmal hell und einmal dunkel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße thing


----------



## Shad0w (12. März 2006)

B3N ist derzeit scheinbar sehr ausgelastet. 
Vielelicht nimmt sich mit dem Thread jemand anderes deiner an... 


Aber ich weiss nicht ob das gut aussieht mit der weissen schrift druf, muss man mal sehen, sonts gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (12. März 2006)

Hallo the_thing,

deine E-Mail kam an und liegt auch noch hier bei mir im "bearbeiten" Postfach. Ich hab bereits mit den anderen gesprochen und wir werden die Karte vermutlich integrieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the thing (12. März 2006)

ah ok, danke für den tipp und die blumen *gg

hab hier mal den text von ner karte in meine reinkopiert ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps ich kann ja auch noch was ändern wenn jemand was auszusetzen hat O_o

*edit

da war jemand schnell mit seinem post *gg

aso ok, freut mich zu hören.

Grüße thing


----------

